# i have a question...



## sinister357 (Aug 3, 2009)

i just built a new loft and i want to transfer my pigeons into them. the problem is they are sitting on eggs. how can i do so without disturbing them too much? i suppose i can open the cages in the loft but i am worried they may not want to sit on the eggs with their new found freedom. how about the nest - can i move them to a new location? what about just the eggs? or would it be better to wait till after they hatch? i'm tight in space so the sooner i can get these rabbit cages out of the way, the better.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

If you move them to the new location, they will abandon eggs. Best you can do is to move only birds that don't have eggs and the ones that lay recently. Eggs that are about to hatch and their parents leave until chicks are weaned. Pigeons do not like changes and it will need about a week or so to settle in the new place.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they do not like change, if you move or change a pigeons nest, they do not like that. You really should use your brain a bit more though,... really the loft needs more ventilation and aviaries BEFORE you put your birds in...take your time and get it right, it will cost you less trouble in the long run.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Move them now and lose the eggs, or wait till babies are weaned and move all then. Your choice.

Tony


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Since you live in a cold climate and Im sure you want the babies, don't move them and wait until they are alittle bigger, its only probably 3 or 4 more weeks, I would let them out if they want out of there cages and let them get some exercise, they will come back to the eggs. Just don't move the eggs. If you move the eggs and abandon them, then they will lay new eggs and be having there babies right in the middle of winter and then the babies might freeze to death unless you are providing them with heat. I mean it does get really cold where you are. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you know what, you can toss the eggs if they are only a few days old and start over in the loft, they will lay more. as far as hatching in the winter, eggs and babies can get chilled if you do not have good parents, but there is no reason not to also, alot of people are hatching at the end of DEC, Jan and feb. so it is not a no no by any means.


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Even if you live in MN, they can have babies in dec? Boy thats amazing. Of course maybe I'm just overprotective, I mean I bring in a chicken that doesn't have very many feathers in the winter, I can't imagine a featherless chick surviving in such cold temps without heat. I know mom and dad can provide heat, but I even feel bad for them. But thats just me, I guess. min


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Mindy said:


> Even if you live in MN, they can have babies in dec? Boy thats amazing. Of course maybe I'm just overprotective, I mean I bring in a chicken that doesn't have very many feathers in the winter, I can't imagine a featherless chick surviving in such cold temps without heat. I know mom and dad can provide heat, but I even feel bad for them. But thats just me, I guess. min


 they can get chilled, but race people have to breed their yb's and have them ready in time for the season, Feb 14 is a day that alot of people put their pairs together, but some have to start earlier. but your right in that if you don't have a good reason why risk the eggs or babies getting chilled, unless you know you have terrific breeders that sit tight, once the baby is featherd they are fine, even in winter....there are a feral a plenty Im sure hatched in the winter months...the birds do tend to not lay as much in the winter also. early spring to me is a great time to hatch.


----------

